# Soryn My New Tegu, Came with a Few questions.



## Zaknaril (Mar 15, 2013)

[size=large]Soryn[/size]





I recently decided, after a few months of new research that I wanted a colombian Tegu despite the rep, I wanted one while I still living at home and my Parents just wouldn't give in to a huge lizard so I spent days reading about them. Now that I own my house I decided to finally get one. She/He(Still pretty small and I'm not able to tell.. any hints?) is doing great, eating crickets just fine with her calcium daily and multi vitamins x3 a week. Super friendly (we watch an eppisode or two of bones nightly to just hang out together) and loves to burrow under my sweatshirt hood or in the pocket and just rides around while i work around the house. 
Feeding:




I cannot get her to eat ground turkey, fruits, or veggies. I have seen her go after crickets and lick at a small dubia cockroach. Soryn also sometimes will eat chicken liver if i offer it to her in small pieces but for the most part it's been crickets. I've only owned her about 1 week so maybe she's still getting used to her new house? And feeding live, does this include crickets or live mice/chickens/quail? Do I feed the Crickets in her tank? My cat's make it difficult to feed crickets outside something closed. They enjoy hunting them way too much and eat just as many as the coldblooded ones do.. I also have bearded dragons who frequently get Phoenix worms in the spring/summer/fall is she ok to eat these? I don't like mealworms/superworms I had an unfortunate experience with them with my German Giant Beardie and now i won't touch them.
Housing: 
We have her in a 20L right now only as a extremely temporary home. He 6ft-L x 3ft-W x 3ft-T custom enclosure is 90% complete just waiting on everything to dry so we can install the Acrylic windows/doors, it should be ready by Sunday for her. Question here is Should I put bedding in the whole thing or put a dish in there for her to burrow in so i can find her? everything I've read says not to disrupt her burrow so I'm thinking just putting her bedding all over. Also there is a lot of differences about the bedding. She's on Cypress mulch and ZooMed's Eco Earth (coconut fiber) is this fine or should i just use all Cypress? She regularly drinks out of her water dish and splashes in it. So I'm not worried about her water intake, she does get warm swim time/baths twice a week.
Age/Sex:




Anybody have any guesses to how old she might be or have any hints on how to tell if she is actually a he? My fiance call's Soryn a He and I'm calling Soryn a She.. it's an on going debate..
Training/Taming:
How do I teach her to come when called do I teach her come like I would a Puppy? I've had success training my 3 Cats, come, sit, and squirrel (aka beg/sit pretty) so I'm wondering if she'll start to come to her name on her own or if there is a way to encourage her to start doing it now? potty Training is this something they do naturally or something you teach? After a week with she already has an extreme dislike to potty-ing on me and will zip off to potty then come back, and it's most the time on my living room floor which is easy enough to clean up now when she's tiny.
Anything else that might be helpful or any tips to make her happier please let me know, they are like my little children and I try to make sure everyone is happy healthy and as spoiled as they can get. 
Oh! And I already have an experienced Herp vet, that is thankfully close and already knows me.
Thank you for taking the time to read this and any help/encouragement I get! I really appreciate it!
[attachment=6644]


----------



## iiLOVExTEGUS (Mar 16, 2013)

I to have a columbian and the training goes up and down I tend to get him out and put him on my bed so he smells my scent my best advice to give u is don't give up when/if he or she turns into satans lil helper


----------



## Zaknaril (Mar 18, 2013)

iiLOVExTEGUS said:


> I to have a columbian and the training goes up and down I tend to get him out and put him on my bed so he smells my scent my best advice to give u is don't give up when/if he or she turns into satans lil helper



Thanks! I'm hoping she stays mellow but she's already being more adventurous and doesn't wanna be picked up. We just finished her new cage so shell be moving into it tonight.


----------



## Zaknaril (Mar 20, 2013)

Soryn Has a vet Appt on 3/28/13 to have a basic checkup, and see what sex she is. I'll let you all know when i find out!


----------

